# Manitowoc



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Any happnins ?


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Open is a very tight triple with 2 retired guns. Weeding things down in a 90+++ dog open.


----------



## rockreal33 (Feb 1, 2008)

JusticeDog said:


> Open is a very tight triple with 2 retired guns. Weeding things down in a 90+++ dog open.


Does anyone know the results of the derby?


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

All I know about the Derby is that Baby won Andy Attar handling and owned by Bill & Jamie Woodson. Congrats and go Windy pups!!


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Dog #7 got 2nd in the derby. Dog # 15 jammed.


----------



## Erin O'Brien (Mar 5, 2010)

Brenda said:


> All I know about the Derby is that Baby won Andy Attar handling and owned by Bill & Jamie Woodson. Congrats and go Windy pups!!


Congrats to Bill and Jamie, looks like she's on a roll!


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Any open callbacks ?


----------



## USAR K9 (Mar 12, 2012)

Any word on the Qual??


----------



## Gwen Jones (Jun 19, 2004)

Yea Bill and Jamie!! It looks like this little girl is making quite a name for herself. I am thrilled for you. It could not happen to nicer people.


----------



## Pinetree (Feb 14, 2006)

Amt to LB
435 yard with under arch PB
1,2,3,4,5,6,8,9,10,11,12,13,14,15,17,18,19,23,25,26,28,29,30,31,33,36,37,41,42,43,44,45,46,47,48,49,50,51,52,53,54,55,57
They are dropping like fly's


----------



## Pinetree (Feb 14, 2006)

19 back for WB AMT
2,4,10,11,15,18,19,23,25,26,28,30,42,43,50,52,54,55,57


----------



## wayne anderson (Oct 16, 2007)

*Open info?*



Pinetree said:


> 19 back for WB AMT
> 2,4,10,11,15,18,19,23,25,26,28,30,42,43,50,52,54,55,57


Any details on Open callbacks?


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Qual placements

1: #8 Barry Nelson/ Dave smith
2: #9. Jim Powers
3: #10. Woodson/attar
4d. 24 ritchotte/ Voigt 
rj: 22 aul/ward

4-5 jams including 17, 18, 23

congrats to all!


----------



## Pinetree (Feb 14, 2006)

Amt to WM
2,4,15,18,19,26,28,42,50,52,55,57


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Open ? Anyone ?


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Jay Dufour said:


> Open ? Anyone ?


1. #9 Turbo/ Voigt
2. #27. April Hines - completes FC
3. #50. Player/ Smith
4. #39. Breeze/Tidd
RJ. #19. Coal DuBose
Jams: 2, 5, 4, 25, 68, 62, 58, 56, 3


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Amateur placements:

1. #2 Chance Hall
2. #50 Jet Powers
3. #19. Mickey Hines
4. #55 Ruckus Bledsoe
RJ # 4 Hoke Bovers
Jams: 18 Beaver Tidd, # 28 Sally Chesshir, #52 Willie Pickering, #57 Curry Powers


----------



## whitecoats (Aug 11, 2013)

Did anyone see the derby? I've heard nice things about dog #7 Tempy O/H Jake Fredericks


----------



## shawninthesticks (Jun 13, 2010)

JusticeDog said:


> Amateur placements:
> 
> 1. #2 Chance Hall
> 2. #50 Jet Powers
> ...


Congrats Susan and Ruckus !


----------



## Rob Paye (Jul 22, 2009)

NICE JOB Susan and Ruckus!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

*Good going Susan and Ruckus!*


----------



## Greg Seddon (Jan 7, 2005)

Congratulations Susan & Ruckus!


----------

